# 32600 3.7V 5000mAh D Li-ion Cells



## LEDite (Sep 2, 2007)

Anybody notice these new Li-Ion D cells?

10 Amp Discharge. Should give long run times.

Don't know what the black negative terminal is. Maybe a cover.

$15.50 each; not a bad price for a limited production cell type.

May have to work on a new multiple Cree head. Anybody have a 1 D-cell body ? Maybe a 3-AA cell body might work.

Here's the link :

https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3069

I've ordered the battery to try out. 

Larry Cobb


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello Larry,

Interesting...

I believe the black is simply a play of light on the bottom of the cell. It looks to me that the negative is simply the bottom of the can.

Tom


----------



## JamesWong (Sep 3, 2007)

They look like unprotected cell, not safe to use in multi-cell application.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice find... but if the batts plasmaman are checking out really turn out to be 7200mah, I'll go for those


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 3, 2007)

I wish I would have seen these a few days ago:mecry:

https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3069

Great find.


----------



## acourvil (Sep 3, 2007)

Aircraft800 said:


> I wish I would have seen these a few days ago:mecry:
> 
> https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3069
> 
> Great find.



Wow, I hope the protected version isn't far behind . . . .


----------



## Mr_Light (Sep 3, 2007)

Any suggestions for charging these?


----------



## Fallingwater (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd say use a RC charger. Anything else probably doesn't have the power to throw five amp-hours in them with reasonable speed.

I must say, having these behemoths around would make me a bit uneasy...


----------



## CM (Sep 3, 2007)

They can also work as hand grenades if you're not careful. I would not recommend these to anyone without a little education on Li-ions. Last thing we need is some uneducated/uninformed who gets injured with one of these and then we won't be able to get them anymore.


----------



## Jay T (Sep 3, 2007)

CM said:


> They can also work as hand grenades if you're not careful. I would not recommend these to anyone without a little education on Li-ions. Last thing we need is some uneducated/uninformed who gets injured with one of these and then we won't be able to get them anymore.



Don't worry about some fool making them unavailable. If any of them explode the seller is pretty much untouchable. The responsibility will fall on the importer i.e. the person who placed the order. Just don't try ordering a bunch with the intent of reselling.


----------



## LEDite (Sep 3, 2007)

Jay T;

If they are properly designed, they should be equal in safety to the 2400mah #18650 lithium cells in wide use today.

The capacity is ~ double and the weight is ~ double.

This would allow for the same heat impulse capacity as the #18650 smaller cells. 

Larry


----------



## cnjl3 (Sep 3, 2007)

These cells sound interesting and deserve another look especially if Plasmaman's 7200mah Li-ion cells deal fizzles out.


----------



## LEDite (Sep 12, 2007)

Now we have another contender.

A 25500 lithium ion cell with 5000mah for $8.15 from Deal Extreme:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5035

I still like the D-cell form factor better and the capacity of the bigger cell may be more realistic..

Larry Cobb


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Hey Guys,*

*I got some info from a supplier for 32650 cells 5000 mAh, but am in no way a guru on this stuff, so I don't know what spec. we need our PCB to be. I need some help here so I can reply to the wholesaler and get some pricing.*

*Here is the info I received:*



HI, Good morning. 

Thanks for your kindly inquiry for our ICR32650. 

First of all, It is high discharge rate Li-Ion Rechargeable Battery. and the dimension is the similar like "D" Size. The dimension is 32mm(diameter)*65mm(Height). The Capacity is 5000mAh. It can be installed PCB according to the customers' requirement. The PCB can be Protect the battery from Short Circuit, Over Charge, and Over discharge. 


The detail information of our those Column Lithium Ion Batteries is given blow for your ref: 







Sir, If it is possible, May i know your estimate quantity on this? Then i can give your the exactly price for your ref/ 

Anything i can do for you, Just let me know freely.


.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 12, 2007)

That ICR50360 is amazing!

Bigger than a No6/Flag cell, and 50Ah!

Able to regularly deliver 150A. It must be a traction battery.

Sorry to hijack this thread, but ever since the 1890s, we have been looking to find a more energy-dense battery than the flooded lead-acid cell, that produces a useable amount of power.

It looks like at last we might have found it.

Maybe, just maybe, this might cause NiCad F cells to be dumped onto the market a bit cheaper.


----------



## Fallingwater (Sep 12, 2007)

LEDite said:


> A 25500 lithium ion cell with 5000mah for $8.15 from Deal Extreme:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5035


No way in hell that's a five amp-hour cell. More like 3 to 3.3.

I want a 50360! 

Or maybe not, think of the disaster if that one blows up


----------



## plasmaman (Sep 12, 2007)

cnjl3 said:


> These cells sound interesting and deserve another look especially if Plasmaman's 7200mah Li-ion cells deal fizzles out.


 
I just ordered this cell so I can give you a back to back test.......


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 13, 2007)

plasmaman said:


> I just ordered this cell so I can give you a back to back test.......


 We're all waiting


----------



## barkingmad (Oct 13, 2007)

I tested both the D and C size - at 5A draw the D (32600) size still gave around 4300mah which seems pretty good for a low cost cell (especially compared to their 5000mah rating).

Cannot remember the current draw on the C (25500) size but they rated around 3000mah (which about what I expected - certainly nothing near the 5000mah they are rated at).


----------



## tino_ale (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## jayb79 (Oct 24, 2007)

I was thinking about ordering a few of these from KD, but:

Availability:Not Available :sigh:


----------



## jimjones3630 (Oct 25, 2007)

With about 3000mah, are simiuliar to Emoli 27600mah, which I have done 0.2A discharge charge cycles and are 10% within spec. 

Just for a comparison.
Check out the A123 30A draw discharge graph in link below. About as flat as can get.
http://www.a123systems.com/newsite/p..._FEB2007-1.pdf

Notice Emoli graph 9c discharge. Other table showing discharge voltage under load capacity and power.
http://www.swift-tuning.com/EMOLI_26700A.pdf





barkingmad said:


> I tested both the D and C size - at 5A draw the D (32600) size still gave around 4300mah which seems pretty good for a low cost cell (especially compared to their 5000mah rating).
> 
> Cannot remember the current draw on the C (25500) size but they rated around 3000mah (which about what I expected - certainly nothing near the 5000mah they are rated at).


----------



## kaidomain (Oct 25, 2007)

The A123 curve looks amazing, but is the capacity only 2.3Ah? We are replacing the 32600 with 32650 (62mm long) battery pack with PCB protected and independent cell charging feature. We are still figuring out stuff on them.


----------



## plasmaman (Oct 25, 2007)

plasmaman said:


> I just ordered this cell so I can give you a back to back test.......


 
I did a back to back CBA-II test at 4 amps on the Kai D cell (5000mah) against my (still waiting) uber D cell (7500mah). Test was run on fully charged rested cells terminating at 3 volts.
The Kai ran for 61mins, dropped to 3.63v on start up and showed 4.11Ah capacity, the Uber cell ran for 100mins, dropped to 3.84v on start up and showed 6.64Ah capacity.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Oct 25, 2007)

A123 cap is 2300mah. Has no dimming of bulb after 50%. it discharges flat till the end. Ran 5761 5.5A and when it dimmed bat. for few moments then off. 

The uber cells are sound great, looking forward to them being available.


----------



## Daekar (Oct 26, 2007)

kaidomain said:


> The A123 curve looks amazing, but is the capacity only 2.3Ah? We are replacing the 32600 with 32650 (62mm long) battery pack with PCB protected and independent cell charging feature. We are still figuring out stuff on them.


 
Kai,

So am I hearing that you'll be making some protected D li-ion cells available? If I may, I would suggest that you contact a few of the li-ion gurus around here before you decide what the high and low voltage cutoffs will be. I know I (and I'm pretty sure others as well) will be more inclined to purchase these if we know we can rely on the PCB to cut off the circuit BEFORE it gets to the point where battery life might be affected. Also, since you seem to be pretty resourceful , it would be great if you could find a 2 or 4-cell li-ion charger with independent channels that would fit these D cells with reverse-polarity protection! 

_As long as I had a chance to explain the safety issues, I would feel comfortable enough to give these as gifts to certain non-flashaholic people if there were a more dummy-proof and convenient charging method available. _

I'm too poor to buy the expensive 7500mAh cells that might be sold, at least at the price point they're expecting, but I could buy these without hesitation.


----------



## JimmyM (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like the unprotected 32600 cells are no longer available.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Feb 20, 2008)

JimmyM said:


> Looks like the unprotected 32600 cells are no longer available.


 
They're Back 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=2708
*32600 3.7V 5000mAh D Li-ion Cell*
*SKU: S003069*


----------



## hyperloop (Mar 3, 2009)

How does one charge cells of this size? Is it necessary to get a new charger or is there a way to mod my Ultrafire WF-139 to charge these? Any recommendations would be most welcome, thanks.


----------



## PaulH (Mar 3, 2009)

Hyperloop,

I have used this method to wire the WF-139 charger (taken from darkzero's post!)







Then, using some crocodile clips:






Its a bit messy, but works well. With a couple of magnets, you can do without the cradle.

At 450mA charging, the WF-139 will take a while though. I use Litemania's charger now (sold as a C LiIon charger) with the crocodile leads. This charges at 1.5A.

With the WF-139 charger, I have used a multimeter every now and then during the charge. Gives you an idea of the progress, and to make sure it doesn't charge too high.

I'm not trying to actively promote this site! I have only had one order from them. But, they delivered in the time that they stated, and the chap responds to e-mails quickly:

http://www.bestofferbuy.com/protected-single-d-liion-3265032600-p-14495.html

The picture and description are very similar to another site, but he assures me that he has nothing to do with them.

Paul


----------



## cernobila (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like these are now available from two places.......they use the same stats and photos.......

http://www.bestofferbuy.com/protected-single-d-liion-3265032600-p-14495.html 

and 

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2751


----------

